# Дрова и минимальная зарплата



## vev (4 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин,

общая тенденция: музыкальный инструмент для обучения чада ищется только на основании цены и рекламы продавца...
Меня часто спрашивают совета по поводу выбора ф-но. "Вот "Лирику" предлагают за 3 тр. Можно ее брать?"

Хочется сказать:


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> 
> общая тенденция: музыкальный инструмент для обучения чада ищется только на основании цены и рекламы продавца...
> Меня часто спрашивают совета по поводу выбора ф-но. "Вот "Лирику" предлагают за 3 тр. Можно ее брать?"
> ...


А этот телевизор можно посмотреть?
Можно - только не включай


----------



## MAN (5 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> общая тенденция: музыкальный инструмент для обучения чада ищется только на основании цены


Вы наверное просто не в курсе, но зарплаты, которых едва хватает на коммунальные платежи и очень скромное пропитание (а иногда даже и на это не хватает), тоже довольно-таки общая тенденция. Вообще стремление людей с низким материальным уровнем жизни дать своим чадам начальное музыкальное образование, да и любое образование вообще - это не что иное как пережиток недостроенного когда-то давно социализма, который вскоре должен будет изжит окончательно. Короче говоря, проблема по ходу жизни рассосётся сама собой, не переживайте. Надо только ещё немножечко подождать и потерпеть. А для элиты всегда хватит и доступных для неё инструментов достойного качества, и всего остального.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> для элиты всегда хватит и доступных для неё инструментов достойного качества, и всего остального.


Совершенно правильно. Капитализм, братцы, это такое дело, что надо за кусок хлеба чуток поработать.
Как недавно сказал наш великий режиссёр: " Всё, что приносит доход- нравственно и морально. Всё что не приносит доход- аморально и безнравственно!". К этому надо привыкнуть уж за 30 лет капитализма... . Та идея, при которой некто обязан содержать кого-то за один только факт его физического существования на планете Земля- она умерла. И донор еды и воды уж точно не государство, хотя многие почему-то так думают до сих пор).


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (5 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Капитализм, братцы, это такое дело, что надо за кусок хлеба чуток поработать.









Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Та идея, при которой некто обязан содержать кого-то за один только факт его физического существования на планете Земля- она умерла


Латиносы и негры США смотрят на вас с недоумением.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> культура и искусство не приносят дохода-морально и морально. Всё что не приносит доход- аморально и безнравственно!".


Это был сарказм. В данном случае очень неправильная позиция получается у режиссера... Выходит и культура и искусство, убыточные по своей сути - безнравственные и не нужны обществу.


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Та идея, при которой некто металл кого-то за один факт его осуществления на планете Земля-она умерла


зачем вообще тогда возникла пенсионная система? По такой логике, всех пенсионеров надо умерщвлять сразу после достижения пенсионного возраста...?


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> всех пенсионеров надо умерщвлять сразу после достижения пенсионного возраста...?


Нет! За сутки до достижения пенсионного возраста. Помоги Родине- умри молодым!


----------



## vev (5 Фев 2022)

Экономика экономикой, но обучать детей надо на МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ инструментах, а не на гробах, которые только и могут, что отбить охоту к музыке ИМХО


----------



## MAN (6 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Та идея, при которой некто обязан содержать кого-то за один только факт его физического существования на планете Земля- она умерла.


Ничего подобного! Она-то как раз живёт и процветает, при этом у первого нет средств на приобретение своему ребёнку нормального аккордеона для обучения музыке, а те, кого он и ему подобные содержат, весьма и весьма богаты, некоторые просто даже до неприличия.


vev написал(а):


> Экономика экономикой, но обучать детей надо на МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ инструментах, а не на гробах, которые только и могут, что отбить охоту к музыке


Разве эта мысль вызывает здесь у кого-то возражения? Просто Kuzalogly вот считает, что государство своим подданным даже возможности заработать на воду и кусок хлеба обеспечивать не обязано, не то что на музыкальные инструменты для своих детишек, отсюда и следует вывод: музыке надо обучать только тех детей, чьих родителей за один только факт их физического существования содержат родители других. А всех желающих обучать всё равно не на чем, да и не за чем. Поэтому отбить охоту заниматься музыкой у тех, кому это занятие не по средствам - то, что нужно.


----------



## vev (6 Фев 2022)

MAN, 
Не надо сгущать краски... Для аккордеонов что-то более или менее разумное, что может называться инструментом, начинается сейчас в районе от 40 тр. Да и ф-но, то которое уже строит и хоть как-то звучит, находится там же... Ящик со струнами за 3-5тр не имеет ни звука, ни строя. Как правило, это убитые руками производителя и десятилетиями неправильного хранения, предметы мебели. От них решили наконец-то избавиться и назвали "пианино". Настроить их порой удается, но держать строй они практически не обучены. Ну и для чего им мучить ребенка?
Миллион для чада, учащегося в училище найти можно, значит и 40 тр для первоклашки, скорее всего, удастся наскрести... Так для справки, первый мой Вельт ¾ в комиссионке стоил 210р, а полный там же - 410р при зарплате матери 120р/мес. Плюс 7 руб/мес за ДМШ... Так что давайте вытрем горючие слезы, оплакивая нынешнюю действительность...


----------



## MAN (6 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Не надо сгущать краски... давайте вытрем горючие слезы, оплакивая нынешнюю действительность...


Действительно давайте всё вытрем и не будем ничего сгущать, тем более что оно всё сгущается само даже и без нашего тому содействия. Да что там ваше трудное детство, Евгений, стоит хотя бы чуточку поглубже копнуть прошлое и сразу становится ясно, что бывали прежде времена куда более тёмные, нежели наша прекрасная и многообещающая сегодняшняя действительность. Ура!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Действительно давайте всё вытрем и не будем ничего сгущать, тем более что оно всё сгущается само даже и без нашего тому содействия. Да что там ваше трудное детство, Евгений, стоит хотя бы чуточку поглубже копнуть прошлое и сразу становится ясно, что бывали прежде времена куда более тёмные, нежели наша прекрасная и многообещающая сегодняшняя действительность. Ура!


Илон Маск полетел в космос, Китай и Россия почти братья, мастика уступает место горячему пистолету, корпуса инструментов становятся карбоновыми... Будущее наступает! Ура, товарищи!)))


----------



## globus (6 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Для аккордеонов что-то более или менее разумное, что может называться инструментом, начинается сейчас в районе от 40 тр.


Каждому по способностям, от каждого по потребностям)) Есть ведь разные ниши, дворовая, подъездная, семейная, кухонная, даже подзаборная. Не токмо высокое искусство, а и более приземлённые сферы.



vev написал(а):


> Ящик со струнами за 3-5тр не имеет ни звука, ни строя. Как правило, это убитые руками производителя и десятилетиями неправильного хранения, предметы мебели. От них решили наконец-то избавиться и назвали "пианино". Настроить их порой удается, но держать строй они практически не обучены. Ну и для чего им мучить ребенка?


Зайду издалека. Есть у Дж. Лондона произведение "Морской волк". Там действительный морской волк и сухопутный "ботаник" готовятся к опасной морской пиратской операции. Волк спокоен, ботаник дрожит, и говорит волку: я мужественнее тебя, ты не боишься, а я боюсь, но иду на дело. И волк согласился с ним))
Может, не совсем удачный пример. Но если вы от звуков расстроенного инструмента падаете в обморок, то некоторые умудряются вполне прилично играть)) Я не про себя))
И ещё. Если завтра война, не дай бог, то большинство из современников умрёт только от переброски в БТР-е, не говоря уж про марш-бросок. А потому что в машинах ездят. В общем, сложности закаляют. Особенно когда нет финансов на машину.


----------



## vev (6 Фев 2022)

globus, 

аллегории - это прекрасно, вот только у меня был прокатный "Квинта"... Пока не удалось купить Вельта, никакого желания садиться за инструмент не было. Не думаю, что я был исключением и большинство школьников с удовольствием ринется покорять океан музыки на гробе с клавишами. Можно хоть тыщу раз произвести "сахар", сладко от этого не станет...


----------



## globus (6 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Пока не удалось купить Вельта, никакого желания садиться за инструмент не было. Не думаю, что я был исключением и большинство школьников


А я вот, хотя и далеко не школьник, стремлюсь к своей всего лишь Заре на всех парусах)) Вторую, тоже Зарю, надеюсь, сделаю более чем первую, вот только руки дойдут. И счастлив выше крыши)) Нет, я не отрицаю, что с Дойчмайстером я мог бы быть счастливее, но не факт.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А я вот, хотя и далеко не школьник, стремлюсь к своей всего лишь Заре на всех парусах)) Вторую, тоже Зарю, надеюсь, сделаю более чем первую, вот только руки дойдут. И счастлив выше крыши)) Нет, я не отрицаю, что с Дойчмайстером я мог бы быть счастливее, но не факт.


Садомазо- в нашей стране не запрещено....


----------



## MAN (6 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Не думаю, что я был исключением


Вопрос скорее не в вас, а в вашей матушке. Простите за неделикатность, Евгений, но здесь важно разобраться и понять получала ли она своё жалованье в 120р/мес. от таинственного "некто" за один только факт физического существования на планете Земля, как все её тогдашние соотечественники, или была исключением и выполняла какую-то общественно полезную работу, время от времени отвлекаясь на неё от праздности и неги.
Это первое. А второе - то, что сегодняшние зарплаты следует соизмерять не только с ценами на более или менее разумные, как вы изволили выразиться, аккордеоны, но, прежде всего, с нынешними ценами на товары и услуги более первой, если можно так сказать, необходимости.


----------



## MAN (6 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Садомазо- в нашей стране не запрещено....


Более того, поощряется, ибо государство же не донор еды и пития, как было сказано. Интересно кстати, а кто же донор? Бог уж с ними, с рядовыми гражданами, их проблемы это их проблемы и толку от них, тунеядцев ленивых, всё равно никакого, но вот само государство, его прямые представители, они-то откуда хлебушек себе добывают? Поглядишь на них по телевизору, вроде не измождённые у них лица и костюм одежды в порядке. Неужто труженики эти наши неустанные в поте лица землицу возделывают в промежутках между деяниями государственными?


----------



## vev (6 Фев 2022)

Господа! 

Давайте не мешать проблемы воспроизводства денег в этой теме. Все это не более, чем информационный шум. 
Каждый решает для себя сам. Могу сказать только, что на хорошем инструменте играть сильно приятней, чем на дровах, а для детей это на пару порядков важнее, чем для взрослых. Каким образом "хороший" инструмент появится у владельца - тема сильно другой ветки, а то и другого форума.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Господа!
> 
> Давайте не мешать проблемы...


Пардон, а вот это чьи слова и для чего они были сказаны?


vev написал(а):


> общая тенденция: музыкальный инструмент для обучения чада ищется только на основании цены и рекламы продавца...


Лично я воспринял это как приглашение поразмышлять о причинах. Ваша основная версия - жадность и глупость родителей. Когда папаша, покупая своему ребёнку "дрова", экономит несколько десятков тысяч рублей, выбирая себе при этом новый автомобиль с бОльшим количеством дополнительных опций, я с вами безусловно соглашусь, но только мне кажется, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев причина, вынуждающая людей делать "неразумный" выбор инструмента для учёбы, совсем иная. О чём я и поспешил доложить уважаемой публике. А так я конечно согласен не сгущать, не мешать и утереться.

P. S. А впрочем я такой же господин, как "Заря" аккордеон.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Каким образом "хороший" инструмент появится у владельца - тема сильно другой ветки


Это вы сейчас на Криминальные истории намекаете?


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2022)

MAN, 
Не стоит передергивать. Я упомянул о том, какими критериями пользуется большинство родителей и не более. Про причины - ни слова. Причины меня вообще не интересуют. Каждый сам для себя выбирает жизненные приоритеты и то, как и где зарабатывать деньги. Так что плач по нищим и убогим здесь предлагаю не разводить.


----------



## vyachek (7 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Так что плач по нищим и убогим здесь предлагаю не разводить.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что речь идет о каждом усредненном жителе нашей страны. По данным Яндекс *Средняя зарплата по Самарской области выросла до 35 274 рублей. *За аккордеон не скажу, но баян, на котором ученику музыкальной школы было бы приято и удобно играть стоит как минимум на порядок больше. Ни один советский баян не попадает под эту категорию. Поэтому продолжаем учиться на неприятных и неудобных Этюдах и Рубинах.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> плач по нищим и убогим здесь предлагаю не разводить


А как тогда насчёт прославления успешных и состоятельных? Можно? Или это я опять передёргиваю?


vev написал(а):


> Каждый сам для себя выбирает жизненные приоритеты


... и какие и почему аккордеоны детям покупать, извините, тоже. А критику ошибочных родительских критериев, тем более раз причина их применения не вызывает никакого интереса, предлагаю заменить материальной помощью. Ну, скажем, организовать благотворительный фонд для поддержки музыкального образования детей нищих и убогих. Дети-то ведь за ошибки своих родителей не должны расплачиваться. Или как? На всякое же впредь упоминание, а паче того обсуждение, каких бы то ни было "дров", стоимостью ниже 40 000 р. взять да и наложить строжайший запрет под страхом немедленного бана на вечные времена.


----------



## vyachek (7 Фев 2022)

Самое простейшее и дешевое из удобных и приятных, что нашел на АВИТО
Двухголосный юпитер


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2022)

MAN, 

опять ёрничаете?... Для обсуждения проблем экономики есть другие ресурсы. 
ТС задал конкретный вопрос по конкретному инструменту... К чему начинать обсасывать реальный уровень доходов населения? Это хоть что-то прибавит к советам по выбору инструмента? Уже приводил данные, что и в благословенном СССР для покупки хорошего по тем временам инструмента надо было выложить три зарплаты инженера. И выкладывали... Были и те, кто не выкладывал... Ничего радикально не изменилось, кроме как обострилась ностальгия...


----------



## kep (7 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> На всякое же впредь упоминание, а паче того обсуждение, каких бы то ни было "дров", стоимостью ниже 40 000 р. взять да и наложить строжайший запрет под страхом немедленного бана на вечные времена.


MAN Ну зачем же, просто возложите на себя эту почетную миссию: обязуйтесь обсуждать все поступающие запросы на обсуждение дров стоимостью ниже 40 000 р.
Это и будет Вашим благотворительным вкладом в дело поддержки музыкального образования детей нищих и убогих.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Ничего радикально не изменилось,


Извините конечно, но это тоже видимо


vev написал(а):


> Каждый решает для себя сам.


потому что с моей точки зрения напротив, многое изменилось и очень даже (я о сфере музыкального образования детей, а вовсе не об экономических проблемах, хотя одно с другим и связано самым тесным образом).


vev написал(а):


> К чему начинать обсасывать реальный уровень доходов населения?


Да и не надо его обсасывать, но не учитывать его, давая советы что должен покупать умный человек, заботящийся о своём ребёнке, и огульно называя тех, кто советам этим почему-то не следует убогими и нищими, да к тому же абсолютно не интересоваться причинами такого положения дел, как-то не очень хорошо по-моему.


----------



## kep (7 Фев 2022)

Перемещено из темы "weltmeister amigo 7/8"


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

kep, а почему в названии темы значится минимальная зарплата? В том-то и дело, что речь не о какой-то там минимальной оплате неквалифицированного труда, а вполне себе обычной зарплате очень и очень многих людей в сегодняшней России, в том числе и квалифицированных, и опытных, при том, что презрительно называть их (средний класс, между прочим, по классификации Всемирного банка и мнению нашего президента) убогими и нищими я бы лично посовестился. И отнюдь не потому, что сам из их числа. Если уж на то пошло, я бы озаглавил ветку так: "Дрова" для обучения детей музыке и почему представители среднего класса их покупают, несмотря на рекомендации умных людей".


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Фев 2022)

MAN, опять кто-то кому-то должен? За славное советское прошлое..... .
Не надо примеров успешных людей. Станьте ими. Будьте чиновником, депутатом, нефтяным магнатом. Банкиром, владельцем пароходной компании, кем угодно. И плюйте потом сверху на тупых нищебродов.
Пенсия- это не то, на что живут, так во всех странах. Это некий мелкий бонус за трудовую жизнь. А живут на проценты от вкладов, от помощи преуспевающих детей и внуков, от подработок и сдачи в аренду обширной недвижимости, приобретённой за долгую честную жизнь.


----------



## kep (7 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Если уж на то пошло, я бы озаглавил ветку так: "Дрова" для обучения детей музыке и почему представители среднего класса их покупают, несмотря на рекомендации умных людей".


«Жизнь, необыкновенные и удивительные приключения Робинзона Крузо, моряка из Йорка, прожившего 28 лет в полном одиночестве на необитаемом острове у берегов Америки близ устьев реки Ориноко, куда он был выброшен кораблекрушением, во время которого весь экипаж корабля, кроме него, погиб; с изложением его неожиданного освобождения пиратами, написанные им самим»


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2022)

vyachek, 
Не надо путать среднюю зарплату со средним доходом... Как бы схоже не звучало, но это сильно разные вещи...


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Не надо примеров успешных людей.


Я и не говорил ничего про примеры. Но если умные и успешные вправе плевать на тупых нищебродов, то почему бы этим последним не восславить первых, разве это не справедливо? Я вообще-то об этом спрашивал, если что.


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Будьте чиновником, депутатом, нефтяным магнатом. Банкиром, владельцем пароходной компании, кем угодно.


Благодарю вас за очень ценный совет! Кем мне угодно я правда и без него давно уже стал, плеваться вот только с детства как-то не приучен и вряд ли уже когда-нибудь приучусь. А вы-то кому угождать предлагаете?


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> MAN, опять кто-то кому-то должен?


А вы считаете иначе? Ну так не ждите от меня ответа, с какой стати я должен его давать?


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> За славное советское прошлое....


Не совсем так, правильнее сказать за славное и против бесславного, а уж советское оно или ещё какое, было да прошло или только ещё предстоит решающего значения не имеет.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> «Жизнь, необыкновенные и удивительные приключения Робинзона Крузо, моряка из Йорка, прожившего 28 лет в полном одиночестве на необитаемом острове у берегов Америки близ устьев реки Ориноко, куда он был выброшен кораблекрушением, во время которого весь экипаж корабля, кроме него, погиб; с изложением его неожиданного освобождения пиратами, написанные им самим»


Ну, коли длинные названия не годятся, предложу тогда другой вариант, лаконичный, но вместе с тем более точный, чем ваш: "Дрова" - выбор нищебродов. Как вам?


----------



## kep (7 Фев 2022)

MAN и Kuzalogly - давайте не кидаться лозунгами, а дискутировать, исходя из презумпции разумности собеседника. Например, предполагая, что Сократовский метод приведения тезиса оппонента к абсурду (и, тем самым, опровержения его) - не единственный и не лучший в споре, где оба собеседника его знают и применяют. Попробуйте с каждым постом продвигаться в дискуссии, а не стоять насмерть (или насмерть чморить оппонента).
А я попробую раскрыть свои тезисы, включая филологический аспект названия темы.


----------



## AlexDm (7 Фев 2022)

Я начинал обучение в муз. школе в 1973 году. Какие были возможности при выборе инструмента тогда? В моей школе были в достаточном количестве Тульские, Этюды, Кубани, Кунгуры, Вологодские. Домашний был Москва с разливом и вечно отпадающими голосовыми планками. Один Рубин появился уже к концу моего обучения. В училище родители приобрели мне Рубин-5. Охоту к музыке вышеперечисленный ширпотреб у меня не отбил, мог играть на любых и уже в детстве приходилось самостоятельно что-то ремонтировать. В наше время мы имеем те же Этюды, Рубины, Тульские, есть пару дорогих инструментов для выступлений на конкурсах. Все инструменты вполне играбельны и позволяют освоить азы начинающего музыканта. Я, как учитель ДМШ, считаю, что ещё есть хорошие варианты покупки баяна (аккордеона тем более) для начального обучения в ДМШ. Только вот приоритеты у родителей сейчас стали другие - ученик со смартфоном минимум за 300$, который прослужит года 3, а на тот же, доведённый до состояния нового, Тульский баян с новыми ремнями 100$ не находится. Это не из-за бедности. Думаю, что и мастера меховых инструментов сегодня особо не зарабатывают, потому что ремонт за 30-50$ многим уже космос. Сегодня ремонтировать смартфоны или автомобили более прибыльное дело.


----------



## kep (8 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Только вот приоритеты у родителей сейчас стали другие - ученик со смартфоном минимум за 300$, который прослужит года 3, а на тот же, доведённый до состояния нового, Тульский баян с новыми ремнями 100$ не находится. Это не из-за бедности.


MAN - Глас народа слышите?


----------



## gerborisov (8 Фев 2022)

Баян из "народного" инструмента перекочевал в "элитные". Все разговоры бессмысленны. Постепенно всё устаканится, исчезнет парк советских дров, люди забудут о том, что это когда то было и где-нибудь в столицах останутся редкие фанаты и спецы. Как в старину редки были шарманщики. Динозавры горевали но всё равно исчезли.


----------



## MAN (8 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> MAN - Глас народа слышите?


Да конечно. И существование этой проблемы (смещения приоритетов) я вовсе не отрицаю. Хотя мне всё-таки кажется, что дорогой смартфон более жизненно важным приобретением, чем музыкальный инструмент для учёбы, считают скорее ученики, а не их родители. Впрочем, может быть я и не прав. Вообще конечно по-разному бывает, но тем не менее, реальная стеснённость в средствах во множестве случаев имеет таки место, а не одна только глупость и скупость.


gerborisov написал(а):


> Все разговоры бессмысленны. Постепенно всё устаканится и баян исчезнет совсем, как исчезли динозавры.


А вы большой оптимист!  (Прошу прощения за отредактированную цитату. Надеюсь, моя правка не сильно изменила смысл сказанного вами?)


gerborisov написал(а):


> Баян из "народного" инструмента перекочевал в "элитные".


В плане его недоступности из-за дороговизны - да, но пользуется ли он при этом соответствующим спросом в элитных-то кругах?


----------



## gerborisov (8 Фев 2022)

"Стеснённость в средствах". Я считаю главной бедой. Мы её на форуме не решим. В каких кругах элиты? Не знаю, но есть же любители во всех сферах


----------



## MAN (8 Фев 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> "Стеснённость в средствах". Я считаю главной бедой. Мы её на форуме не решим.


Знамо не решим, никто вроде и не предлагал заниматься тут её решением, если не считать моё шуточное предложение организовать фонд вместо того, чтобы убеждать народ категорически отказываться от покупки инструментов дешевле 40 тысяч. Лично я призываю всего лишь с ней считаться и поуважительнее относиться к тем, кто по тем или иным причинам не стал нефтяным магнатом, крупным государственным чиновником и т.д., тем более, что таких людей у нас довольно много и далеко не все из них тупые и ленивые бездельники, полагающие, что кто-то обязан обеспечивать их безбедное существование за здорово живёшь.


gerborisov написал(а):


> В каких кругах элиты?


Вам лучше знать, ведь это вы объявили баян элитным инструментом. вы и скажите какой элите он теперь культурные потребности удовлетворяет по-вашему.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> это вы объявили баян элитным инструментом. вы и скажите какой элите он теперь культурные потребности удовлетворяет по-вашему.


Да. понтов нагнали. Но это чисто из соображений развития в обществе высокого уровня эстецицизма))). Так-то я сбацаю у костра частушки на аккордеоне, у которого запчасти в разные стороны разлетаются, и всем будет хорошо))….. . Но надо ж стремиться ввысь!


----------



## AlexDm (8 Фев 2022)

Круг любителей игры на меховых инструментах стремительно сужается, работа учителя в музыкальной школе тоже перестала быть престижной. Исполняя классику, которой обучают в муз. колледжах и академии музыки, трудно заработать на жизнь. Прошло то время, когда билеты на концерты раскупались заблаговременно и залы были заполнены до последнего места. На сегодняшний день, к сожалению, на концерты знаменитых баянистов (аккордеонистов) просто принуждают ходить, типа можешь не идти, но билет купи. В лучшем случае артистов оплачивает организация. Для большинства слушателей это сейчас неформат. Тут можно и задуматься - зачем покупать ребёнку дорогостоящий инструмент, для общего развития достаточно и б. у. в хорошем состоянии. Музыка это огромный труд, минимум 14 лет учёбы и потом головная боль где заработать в свободное от педагогической деятельности время.


----------



## kep (8 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Круг любителей игры на меховых инструментах стремительно сужается, работа учителя в музыкальной школе тоже перестала быть престижной. Исполняя классику, которой обучают в муз. колледжах и академии музыки, трудно заработать на жизнь.


"Открылась бездна звезд полна; звездам числа нет, бездне дна"
Боюсь, придется еще раз тему делить - чему учить в муз. школах. 
Тут была ругань дискуссия про Баян-микс, Дранга-младшего, etc. - как они роняют высокий авторитет народного инструмента. Похоже, за спорами и эта волна выдохлась - а ведь дети вполне могли учиться играть "как те". Но для этого нужны преподаватели, готовые учить по-новому, а где ж их взять? 
Впечатление, что мы прямо повторяем историю аккордеона в США: безумная популярность в 40-60х и резкий спад вплоть до осмеяния инструмента с приходом рок-н-ролла и следующих жанров. Причина? Преподаватели не были готовы учить песни Битлз, они больше по классике да по полечкам.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

Ну, если в муз. школах детей начнут напрямую учить "искусству" дрангомиксеров, то пошло оно к чёрту такое общее развитие! Давайте тогда ещё наркоторговле начнём профессионально обучать, готовить, так сказать, дипломированных специалистов в этой области, дело-то ведь тоже популярное и доходное, у девочек с детсадовского возраста выявлять талант к древнейшей профессии и воспитывать из них специалисток высочайшей квалификации, на это тоже спрос всегда есть и наверное будет. А то всё токари да пекари, учителя да лекари и всякое такое никому теперь видать не нужное и из рук вон плохо оплачиваемое.
Короче, надо не отставать от времени, а всегда поспешать в ногу с ним - раз в обществе беда с культурой, преподаватели музыки не противиться этому должны, цепляясь за старое и доброе, а наоборот всячески способствовать. И будет щастье! Так?


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Что-то мне подсказывает, что речь идет о каждом усредненном жителе нашей страны. По данным Яндекс *Средняя зарплата по Самарской области выросла до 35 274 рублей. *


Мне вот страшно интересно, а какой вообще прок от вычисления подобных величин? Я ещё понимаю, когда рассматривают средний доход, приходящийся на члена семьи, потому как в семье все доходы общие и расходуются на потребности каждого, но как это может быть применено к жителям целой области, у которых наверняка о-о-очень разная зарплата и я что-то сильно сомневаюсь, что те, у кого она выше, делятся ею с остальными, чтобы всех своих земляков привести к этому среднему уровню.


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> И будет щастье! Так?


Я уже говорил, Сократовский метод спора - не последнее изобретение в области дискуссий. Хотите дискутировать - поднимите планку дискуссии. А выявлять подавленные и вытесненные влечения по Фрейду в Ваших фантазиях на тему обучения в детских садах и школах я, право, не нанимался.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> а ведь дети вполне могли учиться играть "как те" (Баян-микс, Дранга-младший, etc.)
> Но для этого нужны преподаватели, готовые учить по-новому, а где ж их взять?


То есть по-вашему вся проблема с утратой популярности "сжимательных ящиков" и престижа профессии преподавателей игры на них только в неготовности последних обучать музыкальному блуду?
Таким образом вы даёте понять, что для исправления сложившейся ситуации необходимо опустить ниже плинтуса культурную планку уже в музыкальной школе, а от меня требуете поднять планку спора с этим?
Или вы серьёзно считаете, что тому, за что здесь ругали уже когда-то вышеупомянутых артистов, в самом деле стоит учить детей?
Тогда я решительно не понимаю чем ваши фантазии лучше моих.


----------



## gerborisov (9 Фев 2022)

"Стеснённость в средствах". Я считаю главной бедой. Мы её на форуме не решим. В каких кругах элиты? Не знаю, но есть же любители во всех сферах 


kep написал(а):


> Впечатление, что мы прямо повторяем историю аккордеона в США: безумная популярность в 40-60х и резкий спад вплоть до осмеяния инструмента с приходом рок-н-ролла и следующих жанров. Причина? Преподаватели не были готовы учить песни Битлз, они больше по классике да по полечкам.


Преподаватели всегда готовы (как пионеры)  Но если Вы знакомы с школой игры, то знаете, что "Василёк" для 9-летнего ученика, никак не заменить песней Битлз или Дранги. Если нет базы - нет и уровня игры для изучения поп. пьес.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

Вот странное дело, всех нас в школе (общеобразовательной) в своё время учили читать, учили на конкретных текстах - от букваря до Пушкина и Льва Толстого, но разве это ("мама мыла раму", равно как и знакомство с произведениями классиков) помешало хоть кому-нибудь читать любые другие книги, как во время школьной учёбы, так и после её окончания? Или кому-то обязательная программа по литературе навсегда отбила охоту читать что-либо вообще? В чём принципиальная разница между литературой и музыкой в этом смысле?
А может я заблуждаюсь насчёт литературы и Гоголя в школьной программе тоже давно следовало бы заменить Дарьей Донцовой?


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

И хотелось бы на всякий случай заметить, что отсутствием внимания со стороны составителей программ обучения по классам баяна и аккордеона в ДМШ и ДШИ всё общее между Сергеем Войтенко и Джоном Ленноном, на мой взгляд, полностью исчерпывается.


----------



## AlexDm (9 Фев 2022)

Баянисты-аккордеонисты в основном универсальные музыканты, исполняющие классику, фольклор и поп. Вопрос был поставлен о дровах, так на моё мнение каждому инструменту есть применение. Когда приходится играть на морозе или в непогоду, или просто надо на всю мощь - то дорогого инструмента будет жалко. А когда исполнителю необходимо качество звука для исполнения, так скажем, философских произведений на сцене в идеальной тишине и внимательности зала, то здесь уже не обойтись без качественного профессионального инструмента. У профессионалов нет проблемы с приобретением такового, в кредит но купят. Музыкант это диагноз на всю жизнь. А вот с дровами уже похуже - дорого. Проблема не в финансовом благополучии а, прежде всего в воспитании. Не понимают многие, что стоимость баяна может быть дороже стоимости автомобиля (для "дров" - смартфона или компьютера).


----------



## Sego (9 Фев 2022)

Интересная тема.) Я в РФ отработал 21 год в ДМШ, оркестр аккордеонный (что то так - , ). Сейчас работаю в Германии в частной муз. школе.

Отличия. Россия - программы, позднее, когда началась аттестация - свои всякие нужные не нужные, обязательные экзамены-зачеты и т.д. Т.е. государственная программа обучения. В этом есть свои плюсы и минусы. Последние годы, руководил областным методическим советом, вся аттестация (экспертиза) , шла через меня, подписывал всем все, только просил писать по "русски", потому что с теми зарплатами, что были, а работали, как это водится в основном женщины, многие из которых разведенные с детьми, большинство просто выживали. Как сейчас, не знаю, надеюсь лучше. 
Германия - все на откуп педагогу. Ни каких программ, экзаменов и зачетов. Критерии для руководства - постоянный контракт с учеником, и что бы они, ученики не выбывали, поступление новых учеников, "имя" преподавателя - т.е. если идут к конкретному педагогу, и на последнем месте участие в редких мероприятиях школы, такие как отчетные годовые концерты. Зарплата - сдельщина, сколько имеешь, столько и получаешь. Т.е. стимулы работают. Обучаются 50 на 50 - взрослые - дети. Есть хорошие, талантливые ребята с адекватными, понимающими родителями, у которых определенная цель и задачи. Но в большинстве своем - научиться читать ноты, играть всякие песнюшки и прочую попсу. Примерно так.

По поводу репертуара. Вспоминается один случай, конкурс, мой дуэт аккордеонистов, на "народную" написал им минусовку (тогда только пошли первый пЭЭсЭски ямаха), заняли первое место. Но.... на следующий конкурс, в требованиях прописали запрет на всякие минусовки и "эстраду". Спорить с жюри было бесполезно. Просто .... первым они играли барочный концерт. Я думаю, надо по возможности давать все..., и классику и попсу (для жизни).
Встречаясь со своими учениками, а их много, очень, кто посещал оркестр, они в большинстве благодорят именно за то, что мы играли классику. В разные годы сыграно было много чего (ссылки выше).

Играю здесь в так называемом "ферайне", это объединения по интересам. Аккордеонный оркестр, которому больше 70 лет. Что сказать. Коллеги..., в России ...все несколько профессиональней со всех сторон. Считаю систему музыкального образования СССР лучшей, и будет жалко, если ее не будет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Как сейчас, не знаю, надеюсь лучше.


Сейчас- строят коттеджи и выращивают овощи и фрукты. На что- непонятно).
Паренёк из первого видео с Хорьхом очень понравился. Его взгляд говорит; " Почем оно досталось именно мне?"....


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Или вы серьёзно считаете, что тому, за что здесь ругали уже когда-то вышеупомянутых артистов, в самом деле стоит учить детей?


*Петр Дранга*: в 12 лет в 1996 году стал лауреатом VI Московского открытого конкурса аккордеонистов, в октябре того же года — лауреатом Международного конкурса аккордеонистов в Кастельфидардо, Италия.
В 1997 году участвовал в 13-м Международном фестивале в Санкт-Петербурге.
В 1998 году выступал на Международном фестивале в Пекине (КНР). Стал лауреатом Международного конкурса аккордеонистов в Испании (Астурия).
*Сергей Войтенко*: лауреат трех Всероссийских конкурсов молодых аккордеонистов и баянистов. Победил в V Всероссийском конкурсе исполнителей в 1994-м.
*Дмитрий Храмков*: лауреат международных конкурсов, обладатель звания "Чемпион Мира" (кубок Мира - 1 Премия)

Да, я считаю, что так надо учить детей. А ругань по поводу того, что они играют - это вкусовщина. И я даже не буду спрашивть ругающих, что сделали они, просто не надо подменять спор об искусстве спором о духовности.


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Но если Вы знакомы с школой игры, то знаете, что "Василёк" для 9-летнего ученика, никак не заменить песней Битлз или Дранги. Если нет базы - нет и уровня игры для изучения поп. пьес.


Я видел много учебников для аккордеона, многие из них с самого начала берут популярные пьесы - и "Василек" не то, чтобы незаменим. Полностью согласен про базу, но морковку, помимо кнута, никто не отменял. И один ученик загорится, если ему сказать "Будешь стараться - заиграешь как Липс", а несколько большее количество (ИМХО) - от обещания "Будешь стараться - заиграешь как Баян Микс"


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Или кому-то обязательная программа по литературе навсегда отбила охоту читать что-либо вообще?


Как раз недавно говорил с одноклассниками - да, отбила, и возврат к пройденному в школе если был, то "через не могу".


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

kep, вы ещё про ордена и медали за заслуги забыли упомянуть, ну да ладно, дело не в этом.


kep написал(а):


> Да, я считаю, что так надо учить детей.


Как это так? Как учили этих лауреатов и чемпионов? Согласен, но речь-то была не о том как, а о том чему их стоит учить, а чему не надо бы.
И не о том даже, чтобы ориентировать на эти имена учащихся (хотя я лично против такой морковки на палочке, но это не важно), а о том, чтобы целенаправленно учить играть умца-умцу. Ну давайте предположим, что это началось и дети повалили на баян и аккордеон. Вот здорово! Но какая польза, скажите, от того, что примерно через десяток лет будет полно народу, натасканного скакать с баянами и аккордеонами под фонограмму? И кому, если вся эта "музыка" уже сейчас осточертела? Разве что преподавателям, на этот десяток лет обеспеченным заработком. Настоящего возрождения популярности инструмента на однодневном материале добиться всё равно не получится.


kep написал(а):


> Как раз недавно говорил с одноклассниками - да, отбила, и возврат к пройденному в школе если был, то "через не могу".


Ну что ты будешь делать! Я вам про охоту читать вообще, а вы про возврат к пройденному. Я говорю учить надо нормальной музыке, а модную дребедень потом любой музыкант с хорошей школой за плечами без труда освоит, если уж приспичит божий дар разменять, как это собственно и сделали Дранга и Войтенко с Храмковым. А вы всё наоборот делать предлагаете. А из этого, я думаю, ничего хорошего не выйдет.


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А вы всё наоборот делать предлагаете. А из этого, я думаю, ничего хорошего не выйдет.


Выше есть очень информативный пост:


Sego написал(а):


> Обучаются 50 на 50 - взрослые - дети. Есть хорошие, талантливые ребята с адекватными, понимающими родителями, у которых определенная цель и задачи. Но в большинстве своем - научиться читать ноты, играть всякие песнюшки и прочую попсу. Примерно так.


Так вот, этих 50% не будет, если не обучать попсе. Если рубить большевицкой шашкой, то


MAN написал(а):


> Ну, если в муз. школах детей начнут напрямую учить "искусству" дрангомиксеров, то пошло оно к чёрту такое общее развитие!


Видимо, у нас с Вами фундаментальное различие в подходах. Я считаю, что нужно учить всех желающих, адаптируясь под их, желающих, мечты - и подтягивая их до уровня, когда они (может быть) захотят играть классику и не-попсу. Не захотят - останутся с начальными навыками игры и будут играть "песенки".
Ваш (условно) подход - с самого начала прививать высокодуховную классическую и народную музыку. А не захотят - к черту! Таким образом сразу отсеиваются желающие странного попсы и затем уходят те, кому осточертели упражнения на базе народных песенок и классики - и уже не возвращаются к инструменту.


----------



## Вадим Лукьянчук (9 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Выше есть очень информативный пост:
> 
> Так вот, этих 50% не будет, если не обучать попсе. Если рубить большевицкой шашкой, то
> 
> ...


Возвращаются через 30-40 лет. Попадает в руки хороший инструмент и что-то происходит внутри. Тем более сейчас есть кого послушать и посмотреть. ДМШ окончил в 76 году. После сам освоил бас-гитару, барабаны. Баян в руки не брал вообще. Случайно попал в руки тульский цельнопланочный в новом состоянии. Пальцы что-то вспомнили и все, поплыл. Сочный бас с резонированием через грудину, быстрый звонкий отклик в правой, причем во всем диапазоне. Эх, был бы в детстве такой инструмент... Да и преподаватели... Ноты все были с классикой или древними, типа народными. Двенадцатилетнему пацану это интересно? Когда тебе дают нотный текст, а ты даже не представляешь как оно должно звучать. И преподаватель тебе не сыграет, как ни странно. И долбишь на "Креминне" под счет раз и два и... Бросить не бросишь - родители новый баян тебе купили, год по 12.50 в месяц платили, а ты свинья неблагодарная... Зато после первого класса за лето на спор марш из к.ф."Цирк" и Неаполитанскую песню Чайковского выучил. Так ее пальцы и вспомнили через 45 лет. Ух. Как-то так.


----------



## MAN (10 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Я считаю, что нужно учить всех желающих, адаптируясь под их, желающих, мечты - и подтягивая их до уровня, когда они (может быть) захотят играть и не-попсу.


Вот-вот, я и говорю, мысленно как бы развивая вашу же идею ещё дальше: мечтает ребёнок большие деньги загребать с минимальными усилиями когда вырастет - давайте для общего развития попробуем его обучить наркобизнесу или например искусству (оно ведь вполне может быть и бездуховным, правда же?) торговли телом или ещё какому-нибудь безнравственному, но зато доходному и популярному в сегодняшнем мире ремеслу, подтягивая по ходу воспитательного процесса к уровню, когда ему (может быть) захочется зарабатывать совершенно иными способами и в конечном итоге выбрать для себя другое занятие в жизни. Что толку сразу разумное, доброе, вечное сеять, ежели всхожесть у этих семян стала нынче хреновая? А вы меня всё Сократом за это почему-то утыкаете, да ещё и Фрейда приплели.


----------



## kep (10 Фев 2022)

MAN Я подожду, когда (если) Ваше нарко/тело/остроумие иссякнет, и тогда мы сможем поговорить по существу.


----------



## MAN (10 Фев 2022)

Я ничего не имею против того, чтобы вы как модератор вычистили все упоминания о проституции и наркотиках, раз уж они так вас раздражают. По существу же я думаю, что взрослым дядям и тётям, в особенности непосредственно занятым педагогической работой, нужно что-то делать чтобы мечты у всех детей были достойными, а не адаптироваться под те, какие есть у 50%.
Ну что это за цель такая - любыми средствами пробудить интерес к игре на аккордеоне? В конце концов аккордеон это же всего лишь инструмент, а цель должна быть высокой, иначе к ней и стремиться не за чем. А у вас наоборот музыке отводится вспомогательная, второстепенная функция, мол, пусть учат играть что угодно, не имеет никакого значения, лишь бы только на аккордеоне. Неважно, что именно делать, лишь бы лопатой. А ведь ей и убить можно! (Извините, опять понесло. )


----------



## kep (10 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Я ничего не имею против того, чтобы вы как модератор вычистили все упоминания о проституции и наркотиках, раз уж они так вас раздражают.


Я дискутирую не в роли модератора, у меня нет права вычищать раздражающие меня посты. Когда/если они нарушат правила форума - тогда в дело вступит модератор. Это и моих постов касается, а vev не дремлет.


MAN написал(а):


> По существу же я думаю, что взрослым дядям и тётям, в особенности непосредственно занятым педагогической работой, нужно что-то делать чтобы мечты у всех детей были достойными, а не адаптироваться под те, какие есть у 50%.


Во-первых, мыслепреступления мы уже проходили - и теоретически ("1984"), и практически.
Во-вторых, Вы многократно упоминаете некую норму: достойные мечты, культурную планку, высокую цель, etc. Очевидный вопрос: кто эту норму устанавливает, уж не прачечная ли? Менее очевидный вопрос: а почему она обязательна и единообразна, она же не Уголовный кодекс?


MAN написал(а):


> Ну что это за цель такая - любыми средствами пробудить интерес к игре на аккордеоне? В конце концов аккордеон это же всего лишь инструмент, а цель должна быть высокой, иначе к ней и стремиться не за чем. А у вас наоборот музыке отводится вспомогательная, второстепенная функция, мол, пусть учат играть что угодно, не имеет никакого значения, лишь бы только на аккордеоне. Неважно, что именно делать, лишь бы лопатой. А ведь ей и убить можно! (Извините, опять понесло. )


В-третьих, я не ставил такую цель, это Ваша интертрепация. Я говорил о том, как не погасить *имеющийся* интерес ребенка или взрослого (кстати, ему тоже цели будем загибать до достойных?) к аккордеону. То есть, не загонять всех подряд в обучение музыке, а не терять тех немногих, кто захотел играть на аккордеоне, даже если их мечты недостойны Вашего высокого канона.


----------



## MAN (10 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Во-первых, мыслепреступления мы уже проходили - и теоретически ("1984"), и практически.


Я о воспитании детей говорю, причём тут мыслепреступления? Преподаватель музыки это по-моему прежде всего воспитатель, а не просто продавец услуги, по обретению неких механических навыков обращения с конкретным музыкальным инструментом. И мне кажется совершенно очевидным, что воспитывать лучше на заведомо хорошем материале, прошедшем проверку временем по крайней мере.


kep написал(а):


> Во-вторых, Вы многократно упоминаете некую норму: достойные мечты, культурную планку, высокую цель, etc. Очевидный вопрос: кто эту норму устанавливает, уж не прачечная ли?


Не знаю, но вот В. В. Маяковский разобрался же как-то с тем, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, а откуда он это всё взял я понятия не имею. Но возражений против его тезисов у меня нет.


kep написал(а):


> Менее очевидный вопрос: а почему она обязательна и единообразна, она же не Уголовный кодекс?


Конечно не уголовный, моральный, так что необязательна, не волнуйтесь, желательна всего лишь.


kep написал(а):


> Я говорил о том, как не погасить *имеющийся* интерес ребенка или взрослого (кстати, ему тоже цели будем загибать до достойных?) к аккордеону. То есть, не загонять всех подряд в обучение музыке, а не терять тех немногих, кто захотел играть на аккордеоне, даже если их мечты недостойны Вашего высокого канона.


Не вижу никакой проблемы в этом отношении, имеющийся интерес не угаснет и даже самые недостойные мечты любого вне зависимости от возраста, я думаю, легко осуществимы путём найма преподавателя, готового удовлетворить такой спрос частным образом. Я же возражаю только против внедрения такого обучения в государственных образовательных учреждениях (то есть за наш, налогоплательщиков счёт), а так - сколько угодно. Если это не противозаконно, так пущай учат и учатся на здоровье чему хотят, коли есть обоюдное желание.


----------



## kep (10 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> осуществимы путём найма преподавателя, готового удовлетворить такой спрос частным образом. Я же возражаю только против внедрения такого обучения в государственных образовательных учреждениях (то есть за наш, налогоплательщиков счёт), а так - сколько угодно.


Что на следующем же шаге приведет к исходу из государственных образовательных учреждений как учеников (за отсутствием интереса к ним преподавателей, удовлетворяющих частный спрос), так и учителей. Неплохой способ сэкономить деньги налогоплательщиков.


----------



## MAN (10 Фев 2022)

А почему же тогда ещё не привело до сих пор? Никто не запрещает ведь ни давать, ни брать частные уроки.


kep написал(а):


> Неплохой способ сэкономить деньги налогоплательщиков.


Да, я не желаю, чтобы за мой счёт у моих же детей формировали дурной вкус. Предпочитаю, чтобы заработанные мной для казны деньги были потрачены иначе.


----------



## Sego (10 Фев 2022)

Дискурс интересный и полезный.+)

Случай здесь - у юноши умерла бабушка, он пришел ко мне в школу с просьбой выучить с ним за неделю (Карл- за неделю!) одну "песню", что бы он смог ее исполнить на церемонии прощания (а хоронят здесь так, может и позже). Нот не знает, как и всго остального, аккордеона нет. Школа дает аккордеон в прокат и ставит мне задачу - исполнить!))
Первый урок - ноты, их написание - метро-ритм (организация), звукоизвлечение, первые упражнения, аппликатура (основные принципы) и т.д. Второй - сдираю с ютуба, записываю нотами (разумеется самый простой вариант), полный разбор нот, ритма, принципов чтения нот, их последовательность интервалы и т.д. и принципов аппликатуры. Третий урок, парень оказался умным и трудоспособным - дальнейшее объяснение и тренинг. Четвертый-пятый доведение "до ума", разумеется к этим условиям и возможностям. Он исполнил, при чем двумя руками (левая - просто бас, педаль), и для пройденного периода и его возможностей очень хорошо.

Далее, взрослые здесь обучаются с такой мотивацией - не мог в детстве (не было желания, возможностей и т.д.), сделаю сейчас. Играем все, от народных, шансона-мюзета до простой классики, которую здесь любят. Все разные, и принцип один - от каждого по способностям - каждому по возможностям и его желанию И в этом есть некий педагогический драйв, когда условно из "глухого-слепого (условно)" ты чего то лепишь. Удовольствие от работы получаешь, ну и народ доволен.

Дети все разные. От ментальности, а у меня - немцы, один нигериец, один чеченец, два грузина, итальянец.... и т.д. А русских (условно русских, думаю понятно здесь) вот нет....Почему, сказать не могу. Сталкивался именно от наших переселенцев с неким принебрежительным отношением к аккордеону, на скрипку, рояль и прочее - много наших...Хотя ... у местного народонаселения - аккордеон очень уважаемый и любимый. В моей округе (километров 70), я знаю только 5 аккордеонных оркестров любительских.... Как то так .....


----------



## kep (10 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Случай здесь - у юноши умерла бабушка, он пришел ко мне в школу с просьбой выучить с ним за неделю (Карл- за неделю!) одну "песню", что бы он смог ее исполнить на церемонии прощания (а хоронят здесь так, может и позже). Нот не знает, как и всго остального, аккордеона нет.


Класс! Tour de force для педагога: сделать что-то из ничего. Но и неслабый вызов для юноши. Продолжения не было?



Sego написал(а):


> Сталкивался именно от наших переселенцев с неким принебрежительным отношением к аккордеону, на скрипку, рояль и прочее - много наших...


А эту тему MAN хотел поднять, с примерной формулировкой "Как советское музыкальное образование убило народное исполнительство". MAN - может быть, разовьете?


----------



## Sego (10 Фев 2022)

> Продолжения не было?



Не.., но рекламу он мне сделал и на сайте школы и "бла бла бла", о чем я его не просил. Сам.+)



> "Как советское музыкальное образование убило народное исполнительство".




Не согласный я с этим. Это было лучшее образование и лучшая система.(имхо)


----------



## kep (10 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Не согласный я с этим. Это было лучшее образование и лучшая система.(имхо)


Ну, "мопед не мой", но было бы интересно услышать от Вас, с опытом работы в Германии, аргументацию.


----------



## AlexDm (11 Фев 2022)

Баян до сегодняшнего дня относится к народным инструментам, так может он и должен быть ближе к народу - застолье, у костра, художественная самодеятельность в клубах и ДК и т.д.? Что имеем в результате - многие выпускники умеют играть только с нот, а столкнувшись с реальной работой надо игра по слуху песен, танцев. Вот таких баянистов сегодня выпускается мало, и к этому они пришли сами, пока нигде не объясняют и не учат подбору по слуху, импровизации. Наша школа начинает обучение с нотной грамоты, а может надо начинать с игры на инструменте? В детстве, до поступления в муз. школу, я уже играл по слуху кучу пионерских, комсомольских и военных песен, тогда это было модно, все их пели. Только в 5 классе поступил в муз. школу и столкнулся со знаменитым "Васильком" половинными и целыми длительностями и со счётом вслух. Нажимал на клавиши, считал и не понимал что это за шедевр такой. Когда учитель исполнил пьесу сам - я тут же её повторил. В моём случае я пришёл к муз. грамоте уже довольно хорошо владея инструментом. Может так и надо строить программы для обучения в ДМШ, ведь правила по родному языку мы начинаем учить уже хорошо владея речью?


----------



## Sego (11 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ну, "мопед не мой", но было бы интересно услышать от Вас, с опытом работы в Германии, аргументацию.



Так.... "Система" - два раза в неделю специальность, по разу сольфеджио, хор, ансамбль, муз. литература, в старших класах - оркестр. Ни чего не забыл?) Тут раз в неделю специальность по 45, или 30 минут. Далее в русс. школе присутствие экзаменов, зачетов в любом случае заставляет к ним готовиться, педагог с учеником в этих "рамках", это мотивирует. Может нравится, может нет, но уровень средний позволяло держать. Тут же - все на откуп педагогу и желаниям ученика и родителей. Соответственно разная методика. Писать можно много, но это как бы определяющее.


AlexDm написал(а):


> Баян до сегодняшнего дня относится к народным инструментам, так может он и должен быть ближе к народу - застолье, у костра, художественная самодеятельность в клубах и ДК и т.д.? Что имеем в результате - многие выпускники умеют играть только с нот, а столкнувшись с реальной работой надо игра по слуху песен, танцев. Вот таких баянистов сегодня выпускается мало, и к этому они пришли сами, пока нигде не объясняют и не учат подбору по слуху, импровизации. Наша школа начинает обучение с нотной грамоты, а может надо начинать с игры на инструменте? В детстве, до поступления в муз. школу, я уже играл по слуху кучу пионерских, комсомольских и военных песен, тогда это было модно, все их пели. Только в 5 классе поступил в муз. школу и столкнулся со знаменитым "Васильком" половинными и целыми длительностями и со счётом вслух. Нажимал на клавиши, считал и не понимал что это за шедевр такой. Когда учитель исполнил пьесу сам - я тут же её повторил. В моём случае я пришёл к муз. грамоте уже довольно хорошо владея инструментом. Может так и надо строить программы для обучения в ДМШ, ведь правила по родному языку мы начинаем учить уже хорошо владея речью?



Когда я учился в консерватоии, на курсе был студент, который практически не мог играть по слуху. Но он так же не обладал неким логическим мышлением, как пример, что бы сдать историю музыки, он выучил на память учебник Коэна... Нонсенс? - Да. (мы кстати проверяли). Преподаватель, ошалевший от такой "непосредственности" поставил ему "три", а к слову, "пять" у него можно было получить, написав "угадайку" на "пять", или произнести что нибудь из этого - "Внутри тематический контраст в симфониях Бетховена, перерастает во внутри тематический конфликт"+)

По чтению нот, я тут столкнулся с неспособностью где то 20% к этому. "Снять" с рук, с твоих, или с ютуба - могут, но по нотам .... Связываю это именно с малым количеством уроков (раз в неделю) и особенностью мышления современной молодежи, называю "от гаджетов" - читать не читают, мыслят , как в тоннеле и т.д.

Потом в любом случае в музыке все логично, та же гармония, которую в любом случае надо изучать в т.ч. и для игры по слуху. А чтение нот, это база. Без этого ни как.



> Баян до сегодняшнего дня относится к народным инструментам, так может он и должен быть ближе к народу - застолье, у костра, художественная самодеятельность в клубах и ДК и т.д.?



Вот несколько искусственно все это. По сути все инструменты "народные", ноги оттуда растут. Скрипку любят и играют на ней цыгане, мы же не относим ее к "народным", или сделать "две скрипки" - цыганскую и "от Вивальди"?
Здесь нет вообще такого понятия, народный - не народный, ибо не зачем. Почему есть некое негативное отношение (ну или было) всех "остальных" музыкантов к так называемым "народникам"? Наверно потому что советская власть создавала некую параллельную реальность , своих, "народных"! По сути и балалайка и домра искусственно раскручены и доведены до совершенства, но не "с низу", а именно "сверху". Ни где, ни в одной стране такого не было...
Баян (Аккордеон) - впоне себе состоявшийся инструмент, со своей нишей, своим репертуаром, традициями, исполнительской школой. Я считаю его "уникальным" в некотором роде инструментом. И в странах Европы , впрочем , как и Америки он очень популярен.


----------



## ugly (11 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> "Как советское музыкальное образование убило народное исполнительство"


ИМХО, обычное "низкопоклонство перед Западом". Кроме того оттуда к нам через "железный занавес" попадали действительно шедевры, что также провоцировало на "низкопоклонство". И глубинное народное неприятие инициатив государства. Оторванные от корней горожане больше смотрят в сторону рока и попсы, ассоциируя народную музыку с деревенским ужасом, из которого удалось вырваться. А это народное ещё и поощряется государством, на что всегда народ держал "фигу в кармане".
В общем, исторически сложилось, в силу большого количества факторов.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте, коллеги.
Позволю себе не согласиться с некоторыми тезисами.



Sego написал(а):


> Вот несколько искусственно все это. По сути все инструменты "народные", ноги оттуда растут. Скрипку любят и играют на ней цыгане, мы же не относим ее к "народным", или сделать "две скрипки" - цыганскую и "от Вивальди"?


М.И. Имханицкий утверждает, что инструмент приобретает свои свойства в зависимости от контекста его использования. Например, лежит на обочине камень, он даже и не инструмент вовсе. Но вот взяла его, к примеру, обезьяна и стала раскалывать орехи. Камень превратился в орудие для раскалывания орехов. Другой пример, деревянная ложка - инструмент для приема пищи. Но берет её ложкарь и начинает выступать с ней, выстукивает ритмы, ставит художественные номера - и ложка превращается в музыкальный инструмент. То же и с берестой и пилой и другими предметами. Другими словами, один и тот же инструмент может нести разные функции в зависимости от сферы использования (медецинский инструмент, слесарный инструмент и др.).
Движемся дальше. Вот скрипка, по мнению профессора, и народный и академический инструмент ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. Какой инструмент в данный момент зависит от контекста его использования. В руках цыгана или, скажем, румына или ирландца - скрипка будет фольклорным инструментом, со своими специфическими приемами игры и т.д. В руках профессионального музыканта, играющего к примеру Кампанеллу, да что угодно из классики, ЭТА ЖЕ скрипка превращается в инструмент академический. Получается, что фольклорный инструмент или академический зависит от того, в чьих руках он находится, какой репертуар исполняет музыкант, какой тип мышления исполнителя, использующего этот инструмент.
Вот и баян, и аккордеон, и гармонь, и домра, и балалайка с гитарой являются одновременно и фольклорными инструментами, и одновременно академическими. Так как на них возможно исполнение как народной музыки, так и академического репертуара.




Sego написал(а):


> По сути и балалайка и домра искусственно раскручены и доведены до совершенства, но не "с низу", а именно "сверху". Ни где, ни в одной стране такого не было...


И да, и нет.
Нет, потому что балалайка и домра были созданы в современном виде, "доведены до совершенства" и "раскручены" В.В. Андреевым. Это частное лицо. Это точно "не сверху".
Да, потому что потом, позже в 20-30е годы 20в. государство использовало эти и другие музыкальные инструменты при создании системы музыкального образования.



Sego написал(а):


> Наверно потому что советская власть создавала некую параллельную реальность , своих, "народных"!


Да нет же. Государство создавало систему музыкального образования в рамках общего образования. Система Школа-училище-вуз применялась во всех сферах обучения. И в музыкальном образование в эту систему вошли и классические инструменты, и вокальное искусство, и хоровое, и народное в том числе. Как одно из направлений. Естественно, на на базе народных инструментов. Критерии, какие инструменты считать народными, а какие нет со временем менялись, но сути вопроса это не меняет (поначалу мандолина тоже считалась народным инструментом, потом стало иметь значение происхождение инструмента, выбыли мандолина, аккордеон и т.д., но это уже нюансы - не будем отвлекаться).
Поэтому народники - не параллельная реальность, а винтики в общей системе. Не более того.


Sego написал(а):


> Ни где, ни в одной стране такого не было...


Вы правы, нигде такой четкой и выстроенной системы образования, в том числе в искусстве и культуре, в том числе в исполнительстве на народных инструментах - не было.


----------



## Sego (11 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин, я несколько абстрагировался от "академического" прочтения и интерпретации истории.+) 
Балалайка в принципе как была некой "экзотикой", так ей и осталась. Есть "академическая" балалайка? Без сомнения есть, но только в России. 
Понятие "фольклорный" инструмент есть и присутствует здесь в Германии. Относительно аккордеона - это всякие гармошки, гармоники и прочее, которые, впрочем как и в России, по строю, количеству кнопок и рядом во многом соответствуют местности и сложившимся обычаям. Но назвать здесь традиционный аккордеон - фольклорным..., как то не слышал. Понятие "народный инструмент" и "народники", опять же только у нас.. Его конечно можно соотносить с понятием "фольклорный", но несколько натянуто. И по поводу Андреева, не совсем очевидно, что начатое им (без всякого сомнения "большое!") дело развивалось бы в "естественных", объективных условиях аналогично...Что развивалось бы, тоже без сомнений, но с какими качественными результатами ... - не знаю.


----------



## globus (11 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> так и надо строить программы для обучения в ДМШ, ведь правила по родному языку мы начинаем учить уже хорошо владея речью?


Логично. А государство (советское) в первую очередь готовило кадры для оркестров, похоже, а частники его не интересовали))


----------



## kep (11 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> И по поводу Андреева, не совсем очевидно, что начатое им (без всякого сомнения "большое!") дело развивалось бы в "естественных", объективных условиях аналогично...


Подброшу ещё полешко: система академических народных оркестров не была ли создана в идеологических целях?


----------



## AlexDm (11 Фев 2022)

Наши современные колледжи (раньше муз. училища) каждый год выпускают музыкантов, которые далеко не всегда распределяются на работу в ДМШ, для многих первым местом работы становится Дом культуры, в котором просто необходимы навыки игры по слуху, игра в любой тональности и при любых условиях. Не будут держать там баяниста, исполняющего произведения из ХТК, Кусякова или что-нибудь в этом роде. Система обучения в муз. колледжах, на моё мнения, какая-то однобокая, где обучают только исполнительству. На методику преподавания отводится мизерное количество часов, а на подбор, импровизацию их вообще нет. А в школе надо учить, а в ДК надо быть универсалом.


----------



## Sego (11 Фев 2022)

AlexDm, В наше время с этим проблем не было, потому что были свадьбы). Кстати в муз. училище предмет был, как назывался, не помню, но семестр точно играли, транспонировали и импровизировали, несколько формально, но список к зачету был внушительный. Ну и вы же понимаете, образование тут по большому ни при чем, если не дано, то и не научишь. Играть сонаты Кусякова научить можно, медведи в цирке на мотоциклах ездят, а вот на свадьбе песню подхватить в нужной тональности, акомпанировать "грузинскому" пьяному хору...., тут нечто иное необходимо.
И по методике преподавания. Не знаю как сейчас, когда я учился, все было серьезно, Нейгауза до сих пор цитирую.


----------



## AlexDm (12 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> AlexDm, В наше время с этим проблем не было, потому что были свадьбы). Кстати в муз. училище предмет был, как назывался, не помню, но семестр точно играли, транспонировали и импровизировали, несколько формально, но список к зачету был внушительный. Ну и вы же понимаете, образование тут по большому ни при чем, если не дано, то и не научишь. Играть сонаты Кусякова научить можно, медведи в цирке на мотоциклах ездят, а вот на свадьбе песню подхватить в нужной тональности, акомпанировать "грузинскому" пьяному хору...., тут нечто иное необходимо.
> И по методике преподавания. Не знаю как сейчас, когда я учился, все было серьезно, Нейгауза до сих пор цитирую.


Я сам с детства с баяном по свадьбам. Это мне очень помогло в моей жизни, работая только преподавателем в ДМШ финансово было бы тяжело, а так, то приработок на семейных торжествах, в ДК на полставки, в СШ кружковая работа. Сейчас уже 40 лет педагогического стажа. Может Вы и правы, что не всем дано на ходу исполнять любую мелодию, но у нас даже не пытаются этому научить, ну, хотя бы объяснить какие-то общие принципы подбора по слуху. Программа ДМШ требует уже с третьего класса полифоническое произведение, крупную форму, что не понятно для большей половины учеников, ещё гаммы. Да, согласен, это база. Но развиваться технически можно ведь на более интересном для детей материале, в котором заложены элементы тех же гамм, арпеджио, полифонические элементы. Когда мой ученик заканчивает муз. школу и умеет музицировать без нот я уверен, что он не последний раз играл на баяне на выпускном экзамене. А в муз. колледжах всё таки мало часов выделяется проф. предметам, даже урокам по специальности. Я в своё время учился заочно в институте культуры в Минске, было четыре часа по специнструменту, четыре по дирижированию и 76!!! по философии (в семестре). В Германии часто приходилось быть по Чернобыльской программе оздоровления детей, был на репетициях аккордеонного оркестра недалеко от города Шпайер. Всегда удивлялся количеству оркестровых, фольклорных коллективов на праздниках, в которых играют и дети и взрослые. А учатся они этому в муз. общинах, типа как у нас ДК только на свои взносы. У нас целая сеть муз. школ, домов творчества, кружки при ДК, а таким количеством массовых инструментальных коллективов похвастаться мы не можем.


----------



## MAN (13 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А эту тему MAN хотел поднять, с примерной формулировкой "Как советское музыкальное образование убило народное исполнительство". MAN - может быть, разовьете?


Какой смысл и куда ещё можно развивать то, что давным-давно прошло свою завершающую фазу и попросту не существует?
Могу только уточнить формулировку. (Ваша вольная _интертрепация_ моих слов сделана в отместку? ) На мой взгляд образование не убило фольклорные традиции, а лишь внесло свой скромный вклад в их искоренение, наряду с другими, гораздо более значимыми для этого процессами. И кстати, при этом я нигде ни полсловом не обмолвился, что музыкальное образование это плохо.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Государство создавало систему музыкального образования в рамках общего образования. Система Школа-училище-вуз применялась во всех сферах обучения.


Но согласитесь, что начальное музыкальное образование стоит в этой системе всё-таки несколько особняком, ведь нет же аналогичных детских медицинских школ или, например, инженерных. Есть спецшколы, в которых ведётся углублённое изучение определённых предметов, но это не то. Такого, чтобы в дополнение к общеобразовательной школе существовала ещё одна параллельная ей отдельная школа по какому-то определённому направлению, помимо музыкального, больше вроде бы нет.


Sego написал(а):


> Относительно аккордеона - это всякие гармошки, гармоники и прочее,


 


AlexDm написал(а):


> Баян до сегодняшнего дня относится к народным инструментам


А на каком основании интересно?


Sego написал(а):


> Баян (Аккордеон) - впоне себе состоявшийся инструмент, со своей нишей, своим репертуаром, традициями, исполнительской школой.


Вот именно! Причём тут народ? Он не более народный, чем фортепиано или виолончель.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Получается, что фольклорный инструмент или академический зависит от того, в чьих руках он находится, какой репертуар исполняет музыкант, какой тип мышления исполнителя, использующего этот инструмент.


Верно! Поэтому, коли уж на то пошло, так последним русским народным инструментом, да и то переставшим быть таковым в конце прошлого века, было бы справедливо, я полагаю, считать шестиструнную гитару.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Такого, чтобы в дополнение к общеобразовательной школе существовала ещё одна параллельная ей отдельная школа по какому-то определённому направлению, помимо музыкального, больше вроде бы нет.


Здравствуйте, коллеги.
По вышеприведенному утверждению скажу, что наряду с детскими музыкальными школами (ДМШ) существуют также детские школы искусств (ДШИ). В них наряду с музыкой, также преподаются изобразительное искусство и хореография. 



MAN написал(а):


> Верно! Поэтому, коли уж на то пошло, так последним русским народным инструментом, да и то переставшим быть таковым в конце прошлого века, было бы справедливо, я полагаю, считать шестиструнную гитару.


Почему 6-струнную? Почему переставшую быть? Если рассматривать историю появления гитары в России, то первой получила широкое распространение её 7-струнная разновидность (в основном, в слоях городской интеллигенции). Её еще называли гитара "русского строя". Из-за своего строя (по соль мажорному трезвучию) гитара была чрезвычайно удобна в начальном обучении и простом аккомпанементе песням и романсам. 6-струнная гитара требовала более развитой игровой техники, а посему долгое время оставалась уделом профессиональных исполнителей. 

Теперь разберемся с "переставшем быть". На данный момент гитара самый распространенный и востребованный инструмент. При этом 7ка практически ушла в небытие и повсеместное распространение имеет 6-струнная версия. Во всех музыкальных школах, училищах идет вал поступающих на гитару. Табуны желающих. Преподаватели моих подшефных школ говорят: "на гитару - отбоя нет, мы им говорим, что на гитару мест нет, но есть места на домру, балалайку, вы пока поучитесь годик на них, тоже ведь струнные, а потом переведетесь"))). В нашем училище набор на 1 курс 18 человек. Больше половины поступающих - гитаристы. Берут 2-3 максимум, остальные либо платно, либо отказ (здесь "поучитесь пока на балалайке" уже не проходит).
А сколько любителей поиграть на гитаре без подучения профессионального музыкального образования! Тысячи. И раньше были и сейчас. Что далеко ходить: моя дочь выпросила купить ей гитару (6-струнка, аккустика). Выучила 3 аккорда, уже поет что-то из Алены Швец))). 
Так что на всех этажах гитара сейчас самый что ни на есть народный инструмент.


----------



## MAN (13 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> наряду с детскими музыкальными школами (ДМШ) существуют также детские школы искусств (ДШИ). В них наряду с музыкой, также преподаются изобразительное искусство и хореография.


Да действительно, это я упустил, виноват. Что касается хореографии, то существуют ещё и специализированные балетные школы, однако суть в том, что всех возможных направлений дальнейшего профессионального обучения в образовательных учреждениях среднего и высшего звена такой набор всё равно не перекрывает.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Почему 6-струнную? Почему переставшую быть? Если рассматривать историю появления...


Дело в том, что у меня и тут, как с гармонью, своя собственная точка зрения на сей предмет. Я подхожу с другого конца, рассматривая не историю появления, которая безусловно тоже заслуживает внимания и представляет огромный интерес, а историю исчезновения. Но не исчезновения инструмента как такового (он конечно же никуда не делся), а его фактического исчезновения именно в роли народного, то есть прекращения его массовой распространённости в народной среде в качестве (далее идут слова не мои, это цитата из Имханицкого) *музыкального орудия бытового музицирования и организации незатейливого досуга окружающих*.
Всё, что вы рассказываете о популярности гитары среди учащихся муз. школ, а тем паче училищ к бытовому музицированию и незатейливому досугу окружающих никакого отношения не имеет, ибо достаточно затейливо, а пример с вашей дочерью слишком нетипичен - сегодняшнее количество любителей побренчать на гитаре и попеть под неё дома, в подъезде, во дворе, в компании друзей, в походе, на рыбалке, вообще везде где это только возможно, просто ничтожно в сравнении с прежними временами, когда хоть как-то это умел делать наверное каждый десятый молодой человек, а уж имел горячее желание научиться каждый второй. Я считаю, что эти "прежние времена" закончились где-то примерно с началом перестройки (не знаю правда случайное ли это совпадение) и последней гитарой, да и вообще последним музыкальным инструментом, массово украшавшим "незатейливый народный досуг", была именно шестиструнная гитара.


----------



## AlexDm (13 Фев 2022)

Инструменты народного отделения: баян, аккордеон, домра, балалайка, цимбалы, гитара. До сегодняшнего дня ничего не поменялось. Очень редко можно услышать баян с симфоническим оркестром, или, наоборот, народный ансамбль в сопровождении фортепиано. Баян более универсальный инструмент, на котором наряду с народными обработками исполняют также Баха и Паганини. Но моё мнение, что для баяна народная музыка намного ближе, чем переложения классики. Исполнение различных переложений (транскрипций) это уже мастерство владения инструментом.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> сегодняшнее количество любителей побренчать на гитаре и попеть под неё дома, в подъезде, во дворе, в компании друзей, в походе, на рыбалке, вообще везде где это только возможно, просто ничтожно в сравнении с прежними временами, когда хоть как-то это умел делать наверное каждый десятый молодой человек, а уж имел горячее желание научиться каждый второй.


Что ж, это Ваше право. Для меня высокий спрос на обучение гитаре - это как верхушка айсберга - показатель огромного интереса к этому инструменту именно в широких слоях населения. Ну сходите на Ютуб, посмотрите ролики, чартрулетки пранки с участием гитаристов. Там миллионные просмотры. Зайдите на Авито, забейте "уроки игры на гитаре" - 2000 предложений по России. Для сравнения, на баян - ... 46, на акордеон - 52. То есть предложений научить играть на гитаре в 40 (!) раз больше предложений по другим инструментам. Как известно, спрос рождает предложение. Надеюсь, это не надо доказывать. Насколько это больше или меньше, чем в СССР, я не знаю. В СССР Авито не было))). Думаю, сейчас, интерес к гитаре сопоставимый с тем, что был во времена СССР. Во всяком случае, чтобы судить об этом достоверно, нужны статистические данные. У меня их нет. Любые другие суждения так и останутся личным мнением каждого участника дискуссии. Говоря за себя, могу сказать, что в моем классе, в годы обучения в школе я и еще двое ребят играли и пели на гитаре (началось все в пионерских лагерях))). Так и сейчас в классе у дочери - помимо нее, еще двое "мурлыкают" под гитару.

Да, вспомнил еще. Вот на природу с друзьями выбрались как-то на Аслы-куль, озеро чистое и большое. Я с аккордеончиком, жена с подругами. Сидим вокруг костра - песни поем. К нам одни, другие подсели, человек 20 собралось. Потом пришел директор компании "Роза ветров" (они там соревнования по виндсерфингу проводили) и пригласил всех нас за их большой костер. А там уже человек 50 сидело. Представляете костер в центре метров 5 в высоту, и толпа туристов вокруг, кто на травке, кто на гамаках (ельничек вокруг). Красота! Так вот, помимо большой алюминевой кружки с известной волшебной прозрачной жидкостью, назовем ее так)), по кругу гуляла гитара. Кто хотел пил или пел, кто не хотел - пропускал. Так вот, столько игроков на гитаре, и поющих людей, я никогда не видел! Играл каждый 5ый наверное. Кому я подыгрывал, а кому и не мешал)). В общем сидели почти до утра. Это было незабываемо. 

Да вспомнил. Будучи молодым, лет в 13, ездил на Грушинский фестиваль. 
Что нам говорит Википедия, читаем:
"Пик популярности пришёлся на конец 1970-х годов — в 1979 году фестиваль посетило 100 тысяч человек; в конце 1990-х и начале 2000-х произошло возобновление интереса к фестивалю, в 2000 году участие приняло 210 тысяч человек; в 2006 году число гостей фестиваля также превысило 200 тысяч". Так получается интерес к гитаре не угас? Что-то не похоже, что угасает, да?


----------



## Sego (14 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> ....... Баян более универсальный инструмент, на котором наряду с народными обработками исполняют также Баха и Паганини. ....




Как то вы сильно сузили репертуарные рамки+)

пс я вам по секрету скажу, тут в любительском аккордеонном оркестре к юбилею Бетховена мы играли попурри в котором 5,6,1,9 симфонии, "К Элизе" и "Лунная") Партитура немца. И мне трудно такое представить в России, не потому что не смогут (как раз наоборот), а именно по отношению к Бетховену...(пиетет)


----------



## globus (14 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> толпа туристов вокруг, кто на травке, кто на гамаках (ельничек вокруг). Красота!


Берегитесь клещей))


----------



## MAN (14 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Так получается интерес к гитаре не угас? Что-то не похоже, что угасает, да?


Да, наверное это просто я постарел и на склоне лет стал глуховат, что не слышу больше прежнего гитарного перезвона во дворах и подъездах, парках и скверах, а компании, отдыхающие на водоёмах, мне как на зло лет 30 последних всё время попадаются такие, которые не то, что песен вокруг костров рассевшись не поют, а как правило оглашают всё окрест себя из распахнутых автомобилей такими "буц-буц" звуками, от которых всё лесное зверьё в радиусе нескольких километров по глубоким норам прячется и носу из них неделю ещё потом не кажет, а рыба сразу кверху брюхом всплывает безо всяких электроудочек. А может просто от времени отстал по той же причине и дряхлеющего ума мне недостаёт сообразить, что бытовое музицирование давно уж не в быту искать надо, а на Youtube и прочих виртуальных пространствах либо на фестивалях и тому подобных организованных масштабных мероприятиях. Просто там оно теперь должно бытует, а не вовсе перестало бытовать, как мне на подслеповатый глаз почудилось.

P. S. А суровый оффтоп однако пошёл, ну к дровам это всё ещё имеет какое-никакое отношение, раз костры и пионерские ночи поминаем, но к зарплате-то...


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> бытовое музицирование давно уж не в быту искать надо, а на Youtube и прочих виртуальных пространствах


В точку! И мы с вами виртуально общаемся, а уж молодняк просто в Интернете живет. Подъезды более не актуальны для музицирования, хотя традиционно популярны для поднятия настроения (вещества, правда, изменились )



MAN написал(а):


> мне как на зло лет 30 последних всё время попадаются такие, которые не то, что песен вокруг костров рассевшись не поют, а как правило оглашают всё окрест себя из распахнутых автомобилей такими "буц-буц" звуками


Как раз примерно тогда произошел качественный переход в поп-музыке: от мелодической основы к ритмической (рэп, хип-хоп, etc.). 
Можно осуждать, но интереснее исследовать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Можно осуждать, но интереснее исследовать.


Точно! Назначим MANа главным по Хип-Хопу)). Он уж разберётся с ними как положено!


----------



## MAN (16 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> И мы с вами виртуально общаемся, а уж молодняк просто в Интернете живет.


Вероятно нам посчастливилось жить на пороге эпохального скачка Эволюции - завершения периода существования _хомо сапиен_с и появления принципиально нового вида -_ хомо виртуалу_с. А профессор-то Имханицкий толкует нам про этническую составляющую понятия "народный музыкальный инструмент", да ещё про социальную, про виртуальную же как на грех ни гу-гу. Ну оно и понятно, уважаемый искусствовед очевидно сам из вымирающих, а то небось по-другому бы предмет своих исследований освещал.


kep написал(а):


> Можно осуждать, но интереснее исследовать.


Ладно уж, шибко осуждать так и быть погодим покамест, но вот, что касается исследования, действительно сперва хотелось бы дождаться его результатов, а уж потом только говорить о несомненной необходимости повсеместного переориентирования начального музыкального образования на всё это качественно новое ритмически ориентированное и свободное от отжившего своё мелодизма добро.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Вероятно нам посчастливилось жить на пороге эпохального скачка Эволюции - завершения периода существования _хомо сапиен_с и появления принципиально нового вида -_ хомо виртуалу_с.


Пан Станислав Лем этот феномен описал в 1964 году в "Сумме технологии". Выдающееся произведение безо всяких шуток, стоит прочтения, ибо - вневременно.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> что касается исследования, действительно сперва хотелось бы дождаться его результатов


Так Вам и гармошку карты в руки - исследуйте!


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2022)

Нет уж, благодарю за предложенную честь, но я уступаю это удовольствие имеющим к нему интерес, будет с меня и того, что я обещал временно воздержаться от "восхваления" всех этих прогрессивных хип-хопов и гоп-стопов даже не смотря на ваше милостивое разрешение их ругать. Я погожу и погляжу чего там авторитетные искусствоведы в этих звуках му навыведывают.


----------

